

Ask HN: Recommendations for a light-weight issue tracking system - nishith

We are starting off with a new consumer oriented web service. It's a small team (less than 10 people). And we need your help with recommendations for a issue tracking system (for bugs and features).<p>I believe we might not need all the features of a traditional issue tracking system like bugzilla or JIRA. I've used trak in the past, and found it pretty light weight and easy to use to create new issues/milestones.<p>Do you have any other recommendations? Perhaps even a tracking system as a service (hosted).
======
bdfh42
FogBugz - use the hosted version or run it on your own server.

<http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBUGZ/>

You can try it for free to check out the features.

~~~
nishith
That's a great one I've heard, but isn't it pretty expensive?

------
davidw
redmine is ok, so is trac.

~~~
ErrantX
I've played about setting up both. If you have a VPS or dedicated server with
shell access then Redmine is a dream to set up (took me about half an hour -
mostly to convince fedora server to install the latest rubygems).

I've never used RoR before but it was excellent.

The other advantage over Trac, I found, was that Redmine handles remote
repositories (specifically SVN) without batting an eyelid :)

